# Reo Ordering.



## TylerD

If anyone's going to order anything from Rob, will it be possible to piggyback on the postage for some spares?
Please let me know? I need 2 button covers.


----------



## RIEFY

I also need a couple of spares

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> If anyone's going to order anything from Rob, will it be possible to piggyback on the postage for some spares?
> Please let me know? I need 2 button covers.



Bummer! Mine is on it's way! The parcel left yesterday!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## devdev

Sorry Tyler  Shipped already

I may have a spare button for you though - and I will be ordering Subohm kit when it comes out, so you can piggy back on that order with pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

I'll also be ordering a few things when the sub ohm kit is available.


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Sorry Tyler  Shipped already
> 
> I may have a spare button for you though - and I will be ordering Subohm kit when it comes out, so you can piggy back on that order with pleasure


Cool, thanks @devdev .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

There are a few reonauts here maybe we should do a group buy for subohm_ kits and spares and split shipping unless oupa can organise at a competitive price

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Curses! My Reo is still chilling in New York according to USPS.

@Rob Fisher have you seen any movement yet? I was hoping to have mine for Jhb Vape Meet :/


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Curses! My Reo is still chilling in New York according to USPS.
> 
> @Rob Fisher have you seen any movement yet? I was hoping to have mine for Jhb Vape Meet :/



Nope it appears to still be in NY!


----------



## Silver

Apparently your REOs had to stop at NY for a vape conference, they are busy being warmed up for you 

Only kidding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483

I cant access their website. Last night or this morning.


----------



## Andre

crack2483 said:


> I cant access their website. Last night or this morning.


I have sent a PM to Rob, said they have been working on the site (safety issues). Sent another PM and he replied that the website admin will look at it. Let's check again this afternoon when it is daylight over there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

@Rob Fisher look what I just got via email:

Shipment Activity


Location


Date & Time

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Customs Clearance


SOUTH AFRICA


April 2, 2014 9:10 am

Processed Through Sort Facility


SOUTH AFRICA


April 2, 2014 9:08 am

Processed Through Sort Facility


ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)


March 29, 2014 3:14 pm


My precious! It is in SA

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

mine got delivered too my house the very same day it landed in the country

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> @Rob Fisher look what I just got via email:
> 
> Shipment Activity
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> Date & Time
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Customs Clearance
> 
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA
> 
> 
> April 2, 2014 9:10 am
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> 
> 
> SOUTH AFRICA
> 
> 
> April 2, 2014 9:08 am
> 
> Processed Through Sort Facility
> 
> 
> ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS)
> 
> 
> March 29, 2014 3:14 pm
> 
> 
> My precious! It is in SA


Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

you should have it for the vape meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

@devdev & @Rob Fisher, she confirmed Dev's exitement

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## devdev

Hahaha more Reo images. I am definitely in a cult now

So it says it is undergoing customs clearance. Does that usually take long?


----------



## RIEFY

all depends can be cleared quick if they are not sitting on there butts and doing jack.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Hahaha more Reo images. I am definitely in a cult now
> 
> So it says it is undergoing customs clearance. Does that usually take long?


Also depends if they want documentation or not. If so, they send out a notice to you, which causes a delay.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Alright, so might be time to start calling and tracking progress telephonically then.

Does the Reomiser and Reo need a vodka bath, or will normal soap and water be enough? Its a real pain getting all those pubes off stuff. Are Reo pubes easier to remove?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

devdev said:


> Alright, so might be time to start calling and tracking progress telephonically then.
> 
> Does the Reomiser and Reo need a vodka bath, or will normal soap and water be enough? Its a real pain getting all those pubes off stuff. Are Reo pubes easier to remove?



No comment


----------



## RIEFY

there were no pubes on my stuff

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Soap and water will suffice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## devdev

*Location last scanned: *JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
*Currently has status of: *In transit
TRACKING
LINE TYPEDATETIMEBRANCHCOMMENTS
1In transit2014/04/0209:20JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
2To Customs2014/04/0207:10JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)
3Incomming International2014/04/0207:08JHB INT MAIL CENTRE (HUB)


----------



## devdev

Hmmm so I now have a local tracking number. 

Wonder how long it takes to get from JHB Int mail centre to my local PO


----------



## TylerD

My guess, 4-5 days.


----------



## RIEFY

my parcels from rob were delivered to my door. call them and ask them when it is scheduled to go out for delivery

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy

devdev said:


> Hmmm so I now have a local tracking number.
> 
> Wonder how long it takes to get from JHB Int mail centre to my local PO


 
I'm thinking you might have this in your hands to play with, on Friday


----------



## devdev

Ok latest update - Package has cleared customs and will be delivered to my physical address tomorrow

OOOOOOOOH!!!

I have never been this excited for Vape Mail before

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RIEFY

I agree with you reomail is the best mail. I was even more excited second time around

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

devdev said:


> Ok latest update - Package has cleared customs and will be delivered to my physical address tomorrow
> 
> OOOOOOOOH!!!
> 
> I have never been this excited for Vape Mail before


Awesome stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy

Almost time. Happy for you @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve

devdev said:


> Ok latest update - Package has cleared customs and will be delivered to my physical address tomorrow
> 
> OOOOOOOOH!!!
> 
> I have never been this excited for Vape Mail before



SICK !!


----------



## johan

I really hope @devdev is going to get some sleep tonight, but after reading this thread, I highly doubt it. Dev go and kill some time and buy sleeping pills, seems you're going to need it - this type of excitement is a bliksem.


----------



## devdev

Yeah this is really sick. I am already battling to do work today as it is...

Will push myself to exhaustion at gym, then vape myself into a semi-permanent catatonic state using the Aqua tonight with a few muscle relaxants. Then tomorrow will be here!

I am guessing that @Rob Fisher should also receive his during the course of tomorrow


----------



## Rob Fisher

Not sure if they are going to come direct or via the Post Office... if it is coming via the post office then I'm really sorry I came home late from fishing and the Post office is closed...


----------



## Gizmo

Mine came directly to my door via usps

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if they are going to come direct or via the Post Office... if it is coming via the post office then I'm really sorry I came home late from fishing and the Post office is closed...
> 
> View attachment 2934


Post Office probably - signature required.


----------



## Andre

Gizmo said:


> Mine came directly to my door via usps
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


So, maybe because I live in the sticks.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Maybe the PO slip is some other Vape mail then. Will find out in the am. 


Sent from my Nautilus filled with VM Menthol Ice.


----------



## johan

Seems I'm going to track in the bush this weekend without a Reo


----------



## TylerD

johan said:


> Seems I'm going to track in the bush this weekend without a Reo
> 
> View attachment 3757


Not cool @johan !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY

that happend to mine and it only showed up after 20 days. rob sent another package

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## devdev

Aggg neee. This is seriously crap for you @johan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major bummer!


----------

